# Marabou Stork - The World's Ugliest Bird?



## Meanderer (May 19, 2014)

If vampires would like some pets besides bats and wolves these storks might be a good fit. There is nothing even a Hollywood plastic surgeon could do here. 

http://www.factzoo.com/birds/marabou-stork-worlds-ugliest-bird.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2021)

Marabou Stork - The World's Ugliest Bird​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Serenity4321 (Jun 3, 2021)

awwww I kind of feel sorry for him being called ugly..Good thing birds do not care what people call them


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 3, 2021)

Vultures give them a run for their money.  Both definitely behind the barn door when the looks got passed out!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 3, 2021)

I hope reincarnation doesn't exist.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2021)

Marabou Stork Spreads Its Wings in the Sun!​


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jun 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I hope reincarnation doesn't exist.


lol yeah one could come back as that which they called ugly....


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jun 4, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Vultures give them a run for their money.  Both definitely behind the barn door when the looks got passed out!


Yet their own kind do not call themselves ugly...Moms and mates still appreciate their own...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2021)

It has a beautiful wingspan though.


----------

